# Tempestade Tropical ANDREA (Atlântico 2013 #AL01)



## Felipe Freitas (5 Jun 2013 às 21:30)

O NHC deve confirmar na próxima atualização a primeira tormenta do Atlântico de 2013.
O voo de reconhecimento encontrou ventos com força de tempestade tropical.
Além de acumulados significativos de chuva, podem ocorrer alguns tornados amanhã na Flórida.


----------



## Azor (6 Jun 2013 às 08:32)

Pelos vistos poderá passar a norte dos Açores


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jun 2013 às 17:00)

Até o momento tivemos 6 tornados reportados na Flórida.

Andrea deve fazer landfall entre hoje à tarde e o início da noite no horário da Flórida. Um aviso de tempestade tropical está em vigor para os estados da Flórida, Geórgia, Carolina do Norte e do Sul e Virginia.







Imagem de satélite de Andrea.






Imagem de radar





Cobertura ao vivo da TS Andrea e dos tornados: 
WFLA: http://www.wfla.com/category/254128/wfla-live-stream
WSTP: http://www.wtsp.com/weather/zoomradar/radar_fl.aspx


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jun 2013 às 22:05)

*Tempestade Andrea avança para litoral do Golfo da Flórida*

Miami - A tempestade tropical Andrea avançou para o litoral norte do Golfo da Flórida nesta quinta-feira e deve atingir a maior parte do Sudeste dos EUA, ao atravessar a Geórgia e a costa do Atlântico, informou o Centro Nacional de Furacão dos EUA (NHC).
A primeira tempestade tropical do Atlântico da temporada estava localizada 180 km a oeste de Tampa, na Flórida, disse o centro. Seguindo em direção nordeste, Andrea pode atingir o continente na noite de quinta-feira em torno da área Big Bend, onde a península da Flórida encontra o Panhandle, uma faixa de terra entre o Alabama e a Geórgia, ao norte e o Golfo. Andrea tinha ventos de 95 km/h e deve enfraquecer levemente enquanto cruza o Atlântico. Provavelmente continuará uma tempestade tropical por alguns dias, atingindo a costa e levando chuvas fortes e ventanias para Geórgia, Carolina do Norte e Carolina do Sul, disse Jack Beven, especialista em furacão do NHC.
"Pode ficar em terra e pode ficar um pouco no mar. Vai estar perto o bastante da costa para que não se dissipe", disse Beven. No sábado, Andrea deve se fundir com um sistema frontal e se tornar tempestade maior, enquanto segue sobre o litoral nordeste dos EUA. A tempestade não representava uma ameaça às instalações energéticas dos EUA no Golfo do México.
Alertas de tempestades tropicais estavam em vigor para a maior parte da costa do Golfo da Flórida e para a costa Atlântica dos EUA, do norte da Flórida até a Virgínia, incluindo a Baía de Chesapeake. Houve relatos de que tornados já tinham atingido a Flórida, incluindo um que danificou várias casas nas comunidades de Acreage e Loxahatchee, no condado de Palm Beach. Uma mulher ficou ferida e foi levada ao hospital depois que uma árvore caiu em seu telhado, disseram autoridades de Palm Beach.
A Flórida pode receber até 15 cm de chuva e alguns tornados, enquanto áreas costeiras ao sul de onde o Andrea atingir o continente podem ver uma elevação no nível do mar, disseram os meteorologistas.

Exame.com


----------

